# Got Apples?



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Who said it's too cold to grow apples in Evanston Wyoming? Here's about 1/2 of the apples from my 3 MacIntosh apple trees:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey is that an electric mower?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*you betcha*



gdog said:


> Hey is that an electric mower?


Yes, battery-operated. 80 volt!! I love it.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Just in time for apple pie season


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Perfect for all those "trick or treaters" visiting the goob household this year. 

In addition to the mower, good looking european elk too.


.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Caramel Apples, Apple Sauce, Apple Pies, Apple Spice Cake and Apple Brandy for days!


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Apple cider mm


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Food bank, and quick!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That's a lot of deer bait.......:grin:


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Apple glazed ptarmigan! That's gotta be heavenly.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh! Oh! Oh! Apple Fritters, got to have Apple Fritters.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures to remind me why I had two apple trees taken out. Got real tired of raking them all up


----------

